# How to band a natural



## iSHACKA (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello Everyone

Yesterday I found myself a natural, I took some time taking the bark off, and carving it to fit comfortably in my hand. Now my question is, what is the simplest way to get rubber on this thing? I am from Toronto, Canada so I am not sure where I can find bands locally. Possibly Canadian tire, but I have no idea what the quality would be like. Any ideas or suggestions are welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sporting goods store


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Vendors section of the forum. Pocket Predator, ect.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

eshops that sell sport/rehabilitation stuff, maybe try google thereband with advanced search for your region. Canada is a big country theres bound to be someone who sells it.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Loren,

I get my bands out of London, ON via ebay.ca. The vendor is: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11400.m1842.l1181/7?euid=ef04c1a6a1af4881a8ebb0e1ba6e567e&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fmyworld.ebay.ca%2Fwngrandkids%3FssPageName%3DADME%3AL%3AOC%3ACA%3A1181

I just got a three-color pack for $25.

Darren


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Some people suggest trying rehab/physio clinics. I guess I am lazy, ordering online and having it shipped to my door is easier than phoning, asking, driving, etc.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

The office supply store.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

size 107 rubber bands from a office supply store. Very similar to straight cut gum rubber. as to how to attach bands to a natural, basically the same ways you would to a board cut.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sporting store, office store, or a yoga website.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Mister Magpie said:


> Hi Loren,
> 
> I get my bands out of London, ON via ebay.ca. The vendor is: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11400.m1842.l1181/7?euid=ef04c1a6a1af4881a8ebb0e1ba6e567e&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fmyworld.ebay.ca%2Fwngrandkids%3FssPageName%3DADME%3AL%3AOC%3ACA%3A1181
> 
> ...


Great people to deal with, I second this.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

iSHACKA said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Yesterday I found myself a natural, I took some time taking the bark off, and carving it to fit comfortably in my hand. Now my question is, what is the simplest way to get rubber on this thing? I am from Toronto, Canada so I am not sure where I can find bands locally. Possibly Canadian tire, but I have no idea what the quality would be like. Any ideas or suggestions are welcomed.
> 
> Thanks


Home Depot sells latex tubing (3/8 OD with a 1/16" wall thickness) and it's alright. It's pricey too, 10 ft for $19.99 CDN, BUT it's a start.

Failing that, you can to most sports rehab stores/facilities and they'll cut you a meter or so of Theraband for cost.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

#64 rubber bands. Love them. Try #107s if an office store carries them.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

NoviceSlinger said:


> #64 rubber bands. Love them. Try #107s if an office store carries them.


I second that on the size 64 rubber bands. Even walmart advantage brand is pretty good. I loop mine in a 1 1 1 2 2 pattern starting from the pouch and use leather tabs to secure them to the forks. Doing it this way the only tying I have to do is using one 64 rubberband on each fork to lash down my tabs. If you coat them with baby powder first they will last much longer.

I have als found that these office rubbers are very forgiving of ammo weight and shoot nearly anyhing fairly well.


----------



## jmd (Feb 13, 2014)

I've seen tubes for sale in Walmart, and I have bought blue theraband from a Rexall medical supply outlet (they have everything but gold, some tubes too)


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Every Canadian Tire I have been in has a slingshot display, usually under the sporting goods counter. Marksman wrist-rockets, tubes, and ammo (1/4 and 3/8). I have never been in a Canadian Tire that did not sell these. I would be curious to know if true on West Coast as well?? Unfortunately the marksman tapered tubes are quite inferior to the Trumark tapered tubes, which I would recommend as a beginning set. But if you go with the theraband, you can make any sized (powered) set you want and experiment until you find your own sweet spot. That's really where it's at


----------

